
Can the Google Phone Be Saved? - nreece
http://www.slate.com/id/2225815/pagenum/all/
======
apotheon
I think the main reason the G1 didn't do better is its lack of effective
advertising. It's actually a better device (though I hear the G2 is actually
going to do away with some of the advantages of the G1, the morons).

